# Haldex pump failure and flapping sounds during accelerating



## Wayne0205 (Oct 22, 2020)

Dear TT MK3 owners in uk
This is the MK3 owner from Taiwan. Recently my mk3 got an issues on spinning while accelerating from the front wheels together with the sounds of metal flapping from the rear differentials.

The haldex pump of my rear differential shows failure during the maintenance. The local dealer told me nobody even had this issue on MK3 on haldex pump. So I'm wondering if any of owners here had replace this haldex pump before.

I'm kinda afraid there is an issue on the whole rear differentials instead of the haldex pump only.

Also I would like to ask if any of friends here can introduce me any reliable vendor in uk. It is all because there is no inventory from the local dealer and the price is extremely high(more than 1850 euro). Please recommend good parts suppliers in UK and whether or not I can buy the heldax pump kit only instead of the whole rear differentials. Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Wayne0205 (Oct 22, 2020)

Here is the flapping sounds during the hard accelerating with front wheels spinning


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

You can get the pump only for £200. I would try Haldex Repairs, speak to Matt. I am pretty sure he will ship internationally, although I have shipped parts abroad from him before.

https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/shop/pumps/generation-5-haldex-pump-0cq598549-vw-audi-seat-skoda/

The metallic sound does not sound good though, if the pump fails usually there is no noise (it may make a loud whining sound though). Are you sure it's only the pump that is broken? Can you disconnect the power plug on the Haldex controller, see if the noise goes away?


----------



## Wayne0205 (Oct 22, 2020)

ross_t_boss said:


> You can get the pump only for £200. I would try Haldex Repairs, speak to Matt. I am pretty sure he will ship internationally, although I have shipped parts abroad from him before.
> 
> https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/shop/pumps/generation-5-haldex-pump-0cq598549-vw-audi-seat-skoda/
> 
> The metallic sound does not sound good though, if the pump fails usually there is no noise (it may make a loud whining sound though). Are you sure it's only the pump that is broken? Can you disconnect the power plug on the Haldex controller, see if the noise goes away?


I do appreciate your help for this matter. Disconnect the power plug and see if noises go away.


----------



## Wayne0205 (Oct 22, 2020)

ross_t_boss said:


> You can get the pump only for £200. I would try Haldex Repairs, speak to Matt. I am pretty sure he will ship internationally, although I have shipped parts abroad from him before.
> 
> https://www.haldexrepairs.co.uk/shop/pumps/generation-5-haldex-pump-0cq598549-vw-audi-seat-skoda/
> 
> The metallic sound does not sound good though, if the pump fails usually there is no noise (it may make a loud whining sound though). Are you sure it's only the pump that is broken? Can you disconnect the power plug on the Haldex controller, see if the noise goes away?


Hi Ross, can you introduce me the vendor for the whole rear differential? im afraid that there is something wrong with the rear differential


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

They are hard to get it seems, usually can find a few used differentials on ebay in Germany or Poland around 600EUR. But right now seem to be 2-3x that.

The part number to look for is 0CR525010C


----------



## Roofchop (Sep 23, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/AUDI-TT-8S- ... ctupt=true

Try this guy, the car has only got 400 kms on it!

I just bought the exhaust.

International shipping available!

Australia is closer than the UK!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

Wayne0205 said:


> Dear TT MK3 owners in uk
> This is the MK3 owner from Taiwan. Recently my mk3 got an issues on spinning while accelerating from the front wheels together with the sounds of metal flapping from the rear differentials.
> 
> The haldex pump of my rear differential shows failure during the maintenance. The local dealer told me nobody even had this issue on MK3 on haldex pump. So I'm wondering if any of owners here had replace this haldex pump before.
> ...


I wouldn't believe what the dealer tells you, there are issues with the Mk3 Haldex/Differential.

My TTs failed (Differential) with horrendous whining at just 5800 miles. To be fair, I had noted it 2000 miles earlier but was just waiting for it to worsen then I couldn't be fobbed off. The whole diff/haldex was replaced on mine under warranty.

However, at 8000 miles, I could hear the noise starting again (Diff whine)

I got shut of it . . . .


----------



## DHFerguson (May 19, 2016)

At something <35,000 miles, I started to get what sounded like the axle hop I get on my supercharged Ford pickup, especially under hard acceleration on a damp/wet surface. Dealer replaced the Haldex pump under warranty, no problems since.


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

Rukka said:


> I wouldn't believe what the dealer tells you, there are issues with the Mk3 Haldex/Differential.
> 
> My TTs failed (Differential) with horrendous whining at just 5800 miles. To be fair, I had noted it 2000 miles earlier but was just waiting for it to worsen then I couldn't be fobbed off. The whole diff/haldex was replaced on mine under warranty.
> 
> However, at 8000 miles, I could hear the noise starting again (Diff whine)


I really wish I understood all of these problems that people are seeing, and the maintenance cost that people complain about.

In 20 years I've owned six Audi's and one VW; all have been driven long miles, on highway at high speed, in stop and go traffic, on our local potholed roads, on gravel roads, through rain and snow on salted roads, through mud, etc. There have been multiple transcontinental trips (which here in the US means long hours in very hot weather at daily average speeds in excess of 80 MPH).

None of them have had significant reliability problems!

Yes, I had to replace the Haldex control unit on the 2001 TT (done under a TSB), and we've had to occasionally replace various sensors, and the B6 S4 needed to have a CV joint replaced earlier than would be expected, but given the length of ownership of those vehicles, and the number of miles driven, I think it was better than par for the course. Especially given the horrific reliability experiences that we had with the Chevy / GM and Jeep / Chrysler vehicles that we used to own before switching to Audi (I swear that my Chevy SUV killed a battery twice yearly, and the Grand Cherokee was in the shop at least 20 weeks per year).


Perhaps my wife, kids and I don't drive our cars as roughly as many do? We certainly drive FAST, and I definitely love throwing my cars through the corners quickly, and we certainly go places with tough road conditions - but I was taught to drive _smoothly_ - that rough handling is a recipe for problems, and smooth handling is a recipe for speed with control.
[/*]
Perhaps it's because I am absolutely religious about following the maintenance schedule?
[/*]
Perhaps we get potential problems diagnosed and fixed more promptly? The moment I notice something feeling a little _off_, or sounding _different_, I am in the shop for a diagnosis. And no, it's not some independent grease monkey; we pick a dealer with good service reviews and trust them to do their jobs. Maybe prompt attention reduces the collateral damage?
[/*]
Perhaps it's because we wash salt, dirt and grime off of the cars promptly? Salt causes corrosion; dirt causes wear...
[/*]
Or maybe we just budgeted for maintenance and repair when we bought the cars, so that the maintenance costs don't seem extreme?[/*]
Bottom line: Let's all stop complaining. The cars are amazing, if we take good care of them. That doesn't mean babying them, but it does mean care.


----------



## Rukka (May 9, 2017)

spidey3 said:


> Rukka said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't believe what the dealer tells you, there are issues with the Mk3 Haldex/Differential.
> ...


In your examples you haven't had any issues with Audi - and that's fine. I dare say that a lot of people feel the same. I have no brand loyalty either way. In my example, my TTs was brand new last June so the points about following servicing are moot. I see your point about looking after your cars and I do the same, to the point of babying them to a large degree.

My car wasn't driven hard, abused, left dirty etc etc and was run in to manufacturers specifications.

The point I made for the OP's benefit is that there are indeed documented halex/diff issues within the Audi brand.

Bottom line: Accept some people aren't perhaps as lucky in their ownership as you and there are definitely issues out there with build/component quality.


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

spidey3 said:


> I really wish I understood all of these problems that people are seeing, and the maintenance cost that people complain about.
> 
> In 20 years I've owned six Audi's and one VW; all have been driven long miles, on highway at high speed, in stop and go traffic, on our local potholed roads, on gravel roads, through rain and snow on salted roads, through mud, etc. There have been multiple transcontinental trips (which here in the US means long hours in very hot weather at daily average speeds in excess of 80 MPH).
> 
> ...


You forgot my favorite:
-Perhaps it's because you (and I) trust the engineers and don't "tune" or otherwise modify our cars, and don't force them to make more power at the expense of other components that aren't designed for it? I nearly guarantee most of these folks with Haldex issues are running some kind of tune/mod...


----------



## spidey3 (Aug 13, 2019)

macaddict111 said:


> -Perhaps it's because you (and I) trust the engineers and don't "tune" or otherwise modify our cars, and don't force them to make more power at the expense of other components that aren't designed for it? I nearly guarantee most of these folks with Haldex issues are running some kind of tune/mod...


My favorite: If you don't want to have lots of maintenance cost, don't do things that put unnecessary stress on the car, like drifting, burnouts / skids, donuts, etc.


----------

